# ناصف عياد و ترنيمتين انا ليا مكان في الابدية و توبني جامدين جدا



## mena nasef (11 أبريل 2009)

*حصريا لأول مرة على النت ترنيمة توبنى يارب للمرنم ناصف عياد  1ميجا على ميديا فير*

ترنيمة توبنى يارب للمرنم ناصف عياد من شريط توبنى يارب وعلى فكرة دى تانى ترنيمة من الشريط انا منزل ترنيمة انا لى مكان فى المنتدى
الترنيمة توزيع مارك اسحق
المرنم صوته جميل جميل جميل من المنيا
حمل من هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?31dzmrmmnzv

مستنى رأيكم


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا لأول مرة على النت ترنيمة توبنى يارب للمرنم ناصف عياد  1ميجا على ميديا فير*

شكرااا على الترنيمة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## romio3650 (11 أبريل 2009)

ناصف عياد و ترنيمتين انا ليا مكان في الابدية و توبني جامدين جدا
ترنيمة انا ليا مكان
كلمات اشرف لبيب و الحان اشرف وليم
توزيع و هندسة صوتية مارك اسحق . المنيا
التحميل من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/220020221/01-_Ana_Leya_Makan.mp3

ترنيمة توبني
كلمات هاني يوسف و الحان مارك اسحق
توزيع و هندسة صوتية مارك اسحق . المنيا
التحميل من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/220026778/03-_Tobny.mp3


----------



## oesi no (11 أبريل 2009)

*كفاية مواضيع 
هما 3 بس فى اليوم
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا لأول مرة على النت ترنيمة توبنى يارب للمرنم ناصف عياد  1ميجا على ميديا فير*

*شكرااا على الترنيمة

ربنا يباركك 
​*


----------



## mina alfy (31 مايو 2009)

ترنيمة حلوة قوى قوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

أروع مافى الترانيم
ان فيها مارك اسحق


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ليك والرب يبارك تعبك
جارى التحميل​*


----------



## basem95 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جارى التحميل


----------



## nro (12 مايو 2010)

على فكرة اللى كتب ترنيمة انا ليا مكان فى الابدية هو الاستاذ / عادل لبيب خليل
من سمالوط محافظة المنيا ت/0182273809 
محاسب بمطرانية سمالوط للأقباط الأرثوذكس
له الكثير من الترانيم منها / انا ليا مكان فى الابدية / من اكون من / ما استاهلش


----------



## bant el mase7 (13 مايو 2010)

حلوين اوى الرب يباركك​


----------

